# Thrift store find



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I check the local thrift stores (and yard sales) every week to see what I can find and picked-up this yesterday for $2. It's 14" tall, has a night-light in it, and is made of paper-mâché. I know it's hard to see in the pic but, the mouth and eyes of the tree and pumpkins are cut-outs and cast some wicked shadows when lit! I know it's a little cheesy but for $2 I couldn't turn it down. I may place it in one of the non-used room during my Halloween party so it casts shadows in the hallway&#8230; or something like that&#8230;I'm sure I will find a use for it.

What have y'all found this year?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

So far a couple of old lanterns for the graveyard and three cheapo CD players for $10. Still looking for a large plastic ice chest for the new fog chiller but with summer in full swing, they're probably all gone by now. I like that spooky tree! That's a good catch.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

NICE! I like it! I found some spider rings (about 300) for a couple bucks and a wooden rocking horse (in the garbage) and for 2.00 I got a fountain that i took the pump out for bleeding tombstone creations. Thats my best find. I was so excited.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool tree EitD!!! Definitley a good find!  I got a bunch of handles from a ladies kitchen for only $1.00! Gonna use them on my coffin. :>


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I’m lucky, here in Utah we have stores called Dessert Industries, or DI for short. They are church based (Mormon) thrift stores which keep a ton of stuff, which changes daily. I can always find something even if it’s just small candle holders.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Hee Hee, found this yesterday for $2 and I'm going to let my kids paint it. It included statue, paint, instructions, and a blinking red light that goes in the base behind the "Mosnster mix" box. :jol:


----------



## Brood11384 (Feb 16, 2011)

OMG I love DI!!! A Haunter best friend!!


----------

